# AMF flying wedge...



## Paul R (Feb 10, 2018)

I inherited a 1969/70/71 amf flying wedge frame, fork rear wheel..Not in terrible condition. looks to be a single speed coaster brake affair.  Im going to need some parts like, front wheel, fender, handlebars, seat and sissy bar. Yea Im likely to have more into it that its worth but i guess thats not really important. It may end up being a bit of a frankenbike if i cannot find a sticker set. Fixing it up to go with my 64 impala and just cruisin around town on. I like my bmx bikes but they have no soul.. this bike has soul..so, any good links or other sources of supply?? rummage sale season is months away here..what size front wheel/tires do these things take? any good amf flying wedge pages online?? Thanks from a new old hotrodder.. Paul


----------



## stoney (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey Paul, welcome to The CABE. Can you post a pic or 2 of what you have. I am sure some of the Muscle bike guys here can help you. Best of luck.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 10, 2018)

stoney said:


> Hey Paul, welcome to The CABE. Can you post a pic or 2 of what you have. I am sure some of the Muscle bike guys here can help you. Best of luck.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7009986893.354.100000017825925&type=3&theater   not sure if you guys can see that or not. Im on an older than dirt computer and dont think Ive got a photobucket etc account,  not sure how to get pics from phone to here....


----------



## stoney (Feb 10, 2018)

Paul R said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7009986893.354.100000017825925&type=3&theater   not sure if you guys can see that or not. Im on an older than dirt computer and dont think Ive got a photobucket etc account,  not sure how to get pics from phone to here....




I saw the picture, looks pretty cool.


----------



## madsapper (Feb 10, 2018)

Love it!  I have two, one black and one yellow.  I like the fade.  Seat should be a high back troxel in black with a red and yellow stripe.  I have some parts (no seat), will shoot you a message.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 10, 2018)

madsapper said:


> Love it!  I have two, one black and one yellow.  I like the fade.  Seat should be a high back troxel in black with a red and yellow stripe.  I have some parts (no seat), will shoot you a message.



  starting to think after an afternoon of online digging that these were not real common.... Im just getting going, too cold to be in the shop monkeying so, inside i sit till mid march..


----------



## stoney (Feb 10, 2018)

Sent you a PM


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 11, 2018)

Worth fixing it up! Could look like this........ Hardest to find would be seat and handlebars bars. Does it look like ti was a coaster brake or stick shift model? Look for scratches on pant from shifter being mounted.


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> Worth fixing it up! Could look like this........
> 
> View attachment 752921
> 
> ...




Nice Wedge Joe. Did they come with redlines or Fast One white lettered tires.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 11, 2018)

The above black and white ad shows dual pinstripe tires that were probably white lines. I am no expert. Over the years I have seen many department store bikes fitted with all kinds of different tire variations depending on the year and what was on hand from the tire suppliers.

More than likely I added he redlines to my bike, I don't remember.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 11, 2018)

stoney said:


> Nice Wedge Joe. Did they come with redlines or Fast One white lettered tires.



  this is nice! wonder how many colors they came in??.. looking at sales brochures on evilbay the front was a twin stripe whitewall.. the western flyers had the fast one white letters.. I love the green.. Mine is a single speed coaster brake, I see no hole for a front brake either.. Is anyone repopping the decals for these? my paint isnt nice enough to save, someone has already painted on it.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 11, 2018)

what size is the front rim/tire?.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 11, 2018)

20" x 1.75"


----------



## Paul R (Feb 11, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> 20" x 1.75"



 thank you!..


----------



## Paul R (Feb 17, 2018)

_ve been sneaking this project into the corner of the man cave in the house here where its warm..lolol I have a rear hub question.. This has a torpedo boy rear hub with a brake arm like it has coaster brakes. on the hub on the words torpedo boy, 20 which I assume is a 20 inch wheel and the letters F &SL... is this a single speed normal hub or a multi speed hub??_


----------



## Paul R (Feb 17, 2018)

did some evilbay research, looks to be a single speed coaster..thinking it needs some serious attention..


----------

